# Remote Coder Jobs



## ateasley (Jul 6, 2015)

Chris Meece is looking to hire for the following positions:

Senior Medical Inpatient Coding QA Auditor
Medical Coding Certification to include the following: RHIA, RHIT, CCS, CCA for at least 5 years. 

 Position Title: Sr Medical Inpatient Coder
Medical Coding Certification to include the following: RHIA, RHIT, CCS, CCA for at least 3 years 

 Position Title: Medical Record Coder
 Medical coding certification to include the following: RHIT, RHIA, CCS, CCS-P, CCA, CPC-A CPC, COC (formerly CPC-H) for at least 1 year. *CPC-A are acceptable if they have 1-year of coding experience not in an externship capacity. CPC-A?s will be required to work at the Brentwood location.*

 Candidates:

?                     In the objective line on the resume, please include the certification # behind the certification. You may also include a screen shot of the certification card on the resume.

?                     In the objective line on the resume, please include the city (and mileage from the Brentwood location) in which they are based out of.

?                     Must be willing to work 40 hours per week and overtime as required based on business needs. 

?                     Private workspace at home or commitment to come onsite 5 days a week if they are within 60 miles of Brentwood, TN.

?                     Remote candidates must have high speed Internet. (DSL, Cable, UVerse, etc. No satellite, dial up, etc.)

?                     Have an ICD-9 book or willing to buy one (2012-2015 is ok for now) They must have a book the day they start training.

?                     Capability to set up equipment at home and follow directions

?                     Private workspace at home or commitment to come onsite 5 days a week if they are within 60 miles of Brentwood, TN.

This company is looking to hire up to 300 people for this contract.


If you are interested in talking to Chris about these jobs call him at 615-778-0269.  Tell him Angela Teasley posted the job so he will know which jobs you are talking about.


----------



## KV.Shanthi (Jul 6, 2015)

*CPC 01157105 - Remote Coding Job*

Dear Recruiter

I am interested to take up this job - i am currently in UAE and am proficient with ICD 10 CM/PCS; CPT-4 and HCPCS; EM coding & audit skills and Clinical Documentation skills

Please let me know if you can hire me as remote coder to work from UAE

Thanks 

Shanthi CPC 
00971558626403
kv.shanthi@live.com


----------



## jtjackson60 (Jul 7, 2015)

Good Morning,

I just saw this post and am very interest in this position Medical Record coder, I do not have my CPC, I have taken the test twice and did not pass, I am taking it again in December. I have complete ICD 10 oncology training past all those test and receive certificates if you want to see those. I have over 10 years of experience ranging from physician offices and specialty offices. I am currently employed at a hematology/oncology office as a billing specialist. I do follow up claims that don't pay, work audits for rejections. send out appeals and redeterminations for claims that are not paying, I am also back for the person who puts in office charges and post payments. 

If you are interested in me please forward my information on to your contact person. 

I can be reached at 256-658-5007 which is my cell phone, leave a message and I will get back with you. Thank you in advance.

Janet Jackson
256-658-5007 Cell
256-858-9707 Home


----------



## maryyromeo@hotmail.com (Jul 7, 2015)

*Maria Escobar, CPC #01202661/ Houston, Texas*

Position Title: Medical Record Coder

Hi, 

I would be interested in the Medical Record Coder position. my email is maryyromeo@hotmail.com

Thank you


----------



## poinky (Jul 7, 2015)

*Remote Coding*

I am a CPC with 2 years of experience please contact me at mmendoza698@yahoo.com


----------

